
Color Conversion Booklets [pdf] - colors__
https://convertingcolors.com/rgb-color-181_8_94.pdf
======
colors__
Today I added mPDF to
[https://convertingcolors.com](https://convertingcolors.com) so you can get a
beautiful booklet of every color page.

Including, color conversions, details, harmonies, previews, and CSS examples!

Just replace the file extension in the URL from "hex-color-FB0AA9.html" to
"hex-color-FB0AA9.pdf". This works for all color formats!

I also integrated a button on the color pages to download the PDF directly.

Examples [https://convertingcolors.com/rgb-
color-181_8_94.pdf](https://convertingcolors.com/rgb-color-181_8_94.pdf)
[https://convertingcolors.com/hex-
color-5BB1A1.pdf](https://convertingcolors.com/hex-color-5BB1A1.pdf)
[https://convertingcolors.com/hsl-
color-261_76_36.pdf](https://convertingcolors.com/hsl-color-261_76_36.pdf)

